# how many ponies under the hood?



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

On a stock 240 sx whats the whp and bhp and how much is an RB26DETT MOtor Swap?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

:newbie: :newbie: :newbie: 
thats one of the dumbest, most unsearched for, unresearched question ive seen in a LONG time.
power- depends on the year, somewhere around 145-155.
dont even think about an rb26.you cant afford it and its not worth the hassle since theres no kits being produced in large...only prototypes i think...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Kelso said:


> :newbie: :newbie: :newbie:
> thats one of the dumbest, most unsearched for, unresearched question ive seen in a LONG time.
> power- depends on the year, somewhere around 145-155.
> dont even think about an rb26.you cant afford it and its not worth the hassle since theres no kits being produced in large...only prototypes i think...


rb26 is completely pointless, unless you wanna be different, show some intimidation, have all this cash, etc... rb26 needs work for both turbos to fit, most would tell you to convert to single turbo, you need rb25 tranny. 
rb25 is a excellent choice. 


sad thing is i typed that not too long ago and here i am with it again. you didnt search well. the search button is up there, S-E-A-R-C-H. somebody talk to the ppl who made this forum about the 'search' button, ive been on toyotanation.com and their search button flashes so that everybody can see it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't see the point in rb26dett unless you are filthy rich and have 20k to play with.

the swap alone will cost you around 10k.. sure it's 287hp stock and can boost it a little higher on stock everything.. but to mod a rb26, it's going to cost an arm and a leg.

why not just go w/ rb20/25det which comes with 210-250hp stock and forged internals. the swap will cost 5-8k and with the extra money, you can get a couple of mods that will allow ur rb to smoke a near-stock rb26..

sure it will be awesome to have the godzilla under your hood.. but imo, it's not for normal ppl like you and me


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RB30! RB30! RB30! RB30! :thumbup:


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah RB26dett swaps are stupid! You would have to be a [email protected]#%ing fool to do that. Why not just put an H22 in that shiznit.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

silzilla said:


> Yeah RB26dett swaps are stupid! You would have to be a [email protected]#%ing fool to do that. Why not just put an H22 in that shiznit.


hhahahaa, ill buy a sentra and put a h22 and have a nissan sentra specVtec. :fluffy:


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> rb26 is completely pointless, unless you wanna be different, show some intimidation, have all this cash, etc... rb26 needs work for both turbos to fit, most would tell you to convert to single turbo, you need rb25 tranny.
> rb25 is a excellent choice.


Actually I believe McKinney Motorsports is now making a mounting kit so both turbos fit. Go check it out if you dont believe me.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^^ that's kinda old news


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this flame fest is getting out of hand...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

madballa said:


> Actually I believe McKinney Motorsports is now making a mounting kit so both turbos fit. Go check it out if you dont believe me.


very old news and did you check out the price??? that's why i didnt mention anything bout it. it's very expensive shit. and their motor mounts for the rb25 onto a 240sx is a rip off. you can use the ones you get in a front clip, it wont just be fitted the way mckinney has it. 

by the way, i was reading up on my sports compart car mags and came up on the September 2003 Vol. 15 No. 9 issue. explains the whole process of swapping in the rb25 into the 240. some good info to use :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

KA24E = 140 bhp
KA24DE = 155 bhp
RB26 swap = priceless (done correctly $12k - $15k +)

The RB25 conversion article is here
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/index.html

Troy


----------

